# I've started to stop caring



## Amnesia (Mar 7, 2021)

Girls are just so annoying offering one word responses or never offering a counter suggestion

If hell could be defined it would be being forces to interact with girls online

I am going to unironically just become a fucking asshole to all women on bumble and tinder and see what happens


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

Honestly
Once you stop caring about meaningless things you find purpose
Good job boyo maybe you should head into church? Find a wife maybe


----------



## TeraCope54 (Mar 7, 2021)

Again settling down for 2psl lmao wtf is wrong with her eyes


----------



## Deleted member 12856 (Mar 7, 2021)

Why dont you go cold turkey for a bit and see how you feel?


----------



## fras (Mar 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 7, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> Again settling down for 2psl lmao wtf is wrong with her eyes


how is it settlign when these girls arent even enthusiastic about trying to hang

I have to go lower in standards obv


----------



## Blue (Mar 7, 2021)

Good


----------



## Effortless (Mar 7, 2021)

Fucking retard would have more success in a real life social setting yet he keeps crying like an abused dog for online bitches


----------



## Terminator2009 (Mar 7, 2021)

idk but her face makes me wanna put my dick in her mouth


----------



## Sviken (Mar 7, 2021)

Your text game is fucking weak, I already told you. You should be straightforward with them, tell them you want to fuck and when to meet. If they're attracted to you, they'll have no problem with that. Instead you do this kind of bullshit that nobody cares about.


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 7, 2021)

Sviken said:


> Your text game is fucking weak, I already told you. You should be straightforward with them, tell them you want to fuck and when to meet. If they're attracted to you, they'll have no problem with that. Instead you do this kind of bullshit that nobody cares about.


yeah dude I tried this last week and got insta blocked/unmatched like 5 times in a row


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

Sviken said:


> Your text game is fucking weak, I already told you. You should be straightforward with them, tell them you want to fuck and when to meet. If they're attracted to you, they'll have no problem with that. Instead you do this kind of bullshit that nobody cares about.


That doesnt work
Trust me 
He is doing fine, idk why this keeps happening to
Him but i would assume that he is cherrypicking his worst tinder convos


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Mar 7, 2021)

tbh i think this is happening due to 2 reasons 

u aren't dominant enough unironically, you basically have to emotionally rape these bitches, tell em what to do

and 2, girls older than 18+ are trash, start JB maxxing legally, go for the youngest hoes u can get in ur state, they're more tolerable and submissive


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 7, 2021)

Sviken said:


> Your text game is fucking weak, I already told you. You should be straightforward with them, tell them you want to fuck and when to meet. If they're attracted to you, they'll have no problem with that. Instead you do this kind of bullshit that nobody cares about.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Mar 7, 2021)

jfl at foids


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 1028551


Have you had ur tinder profile reviewed? Maybe ur pics make u look like a serial killer


----------



## sytyl (Mar 7, 2021)

just go full aspie 

here let me teach you:


----------



## EktoPlasma (Mar 7, 2021)

Yeah they even write first and then don't interact properly fucking boring bitches


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 7, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Have you had ur tinder profile reviewed? Maybe ur pics make u look like a serial killer



yes by reddit normies and even they said it was good and "obviously you will do well when you look like that"


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yes by reddit normies and even they said it was good and "obviously you will do well when you look like that"


Maybe post here bro lets be honest we are better at that studf


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

sytyl said:


> just go full aspie
> 
> here let me teach you:
> 
> View attachment 1028556


Mirin


----------



## Hozay (Mar 7, 2021)

I'd just wrap it up and call it a day. Its pointless with these females. Dating apps is just a competition and hoping you get lucky even if you're good looking. There is always one guy who mogs you right in her other chats.


----------



## Sviken (Mar 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yeah dude I tried this last week and got insta blocked/unmatched like 5 times in a row


You're acting like there's only 5 girls on these apps. So what if 5 foids blocked you? Move on to the next.


werty1457 said:


> That doesnt work
> Trust me
> He is doing fine, idk why this keeps happening to
> Him but i would assume that he is cherrypicking his worst tinder convos


It does work. Obviously not to every girl, but these apps are not for relationship jfl. All of these girls there are looking to get fucked. They're not there to make friends or have conversation (even though they'll pretend they are).


Amnesia said:


> View attachment 1028551


Look at you - beta behavior. Just tell them "are you down to fucking or not?". You sound like a beggar with this "umm please, can we makeout sometimes because im really horny n stuff". You have to be more aggressive and demanding. If they reject you, move on to the next, it's not a big deal. But you have to show you don't give a fuck instead of looking like you're desperate.


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 7, 2021)

Sviken said:


> You're acting like there's only 5 girls on these apps. So what if 5 foids blocked you? Move on to the next.
> 
> It does work. Obviously not to every girl, but these apps are not for relationship jfl. All of these girls there are looking to get fucked. They're not there to make friends or have conversation (even though they'll pretend they are).
> 
> Look at you - beta behavior. Just tell them "are you down to fucking or not?". You sound like a beggar with this "umm please, can we makeout sometimes because im really horny n stuff". You have to be more aggressive and demanding. If they reject you, move on to the next, it's not a big deal. But you have to show you don't give a fuck instead of looking like you're desperate.



yeah i think ur right tbh I will probably delete and remake my profiles and try this change of attitude

the problem is that I am not a natural Chad and have no natural alpha personality it doesnt come easy for me to act this way even tho I should


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

Sviken said:


> You're acting like there's only 5 girls on these apps. So what if 5 foids blocked you? Move on to the next.
> 
> It does work. Obviously not to every girl, but these apps are not for relationship jfl. All of these girls there are looking to get fucked. They're not there to make friends or have conversation (even though they'll pretend they are).
> 
> Look at you - beta behavior. Just tell them "are you down to fucking or not?". You sound like a beggar with this "umm please, can we makeout sometimes because im really horny n stuff". You have to be more aggressive and demanding. If they reject you, move on to the next, it's not a big deal. But you have to show you don't give a fuck instead of looking like you're desperate.


It doesnt
You will have more success if you talk for a few days, build a connection then pop the question


----------



## recessed (Mar 7, 2021)

maybe you should do something more meaningful instead of slaying thots on tinder, ever thought of getting into the rap game?


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

recessed said:


> maybe you should do something more meaningful instead of slaying thots on tinder, ever thought of getting into the rap game?


He needs to:
1. Repent and put his trust in God
2. Get a wife and start a family


----------



## recessed (Mar 7, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> He needs to:
> 1. Repent and put his trust in God
> 2. Get a wife and start a family


nah he needs to spit some fat fucking bars for all of his looksmax homies


----------



## Sviken (Mar 7, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> It doesnt
> You will have more success if you talk for a few days, build a connection then pop the question


jfl





Here's an example of how easy it is when you don't give a fuck and girls find you attractive. Anything else is cope. "Game" is cope. You're either attractive to these foids or you're not.


Amnesia said:


> the problem is that I am not a natural Chad and have no natural alpha personality it doesnt come easy for me to act this way even tho I should


I think that is the biggest problem for you. You're Chad physically, but inside you're still a beta whose trying to let out. As I said, just don't give a fuck when you talk to them and tell them what's on your mind. And don't give a fuck about rejection.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

Sviken said:


> jfl
> View attachment 1028583
> 
> 
> ...


Use a tinder experiment which have been cherrypicked and proven to be false theory?


----------



## Sviken (Mar 7, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Use a tinder experiment which have been cherrypicked and proven to be false theory?


you got a single fact to back up any of what you just wrote?


----------



## Growth Plate (Mar 7, 2021)

Just use Ritalincel text game.








TALKING LIKE RITALINCEL JUST GOT ME A LAY JFL


so with this chick i just talked with like ritalincel like an autist, it was on this app, spotafriend, it’s like a yubo kind of app basically So after that, i decided to ask her if she wanted to fuck, because she actually doesn’t live that too far and i haven’t had a lay in months JFL AT...




looksmax.org


----------



## sytyl (Mar 7, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> proven to be false


elab pls?
I get that it's cherrypicked but false?


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

Sviken said:


> you got a single fact to back up any of what you just wrote?


Of course if u randomly ask girls to smash some will say yes
But you will see more results if u taker it slower
Girls are brainwashed “muh serial killers on tinder”


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

sytyl said:


> elab pls?
> I get that it's cherrypicked but false?


I saw on reddit a while back some were faked


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

darktriadpeter said:


> Just use Ritalincel text game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So legit
Ded srs
It appealing to women humor and it makes u look mysterious


----------



## Sviken (Mar 7, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Of course if u randomly ask girls to smash some will say yes
> But you will see more results if u taker it slower
> Girls are brainwashed “muh serial killers on tinder”


If your goal is to get every fucking girl on the app who you get matched with you, then I got some bad news for you cuz because that shit will never happen. Some girls on these apps would even reject prime Chico, so it's nothing to get worked over.


werty1457 said:


> I saw on reddit a while back some were faked


Absolute nonsense. The swastika is a photoshop (to prove the looks and game theory), but the results are not faked.


----------



## Deleted member 7465 (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

Sviken said:


> If your goal is to get every fucking girl on the app who you get matched with you, then I got some bad news for you cuz because that shit will never happen. Some girls on these apps would even reject prime Chico, so it's nothing to get worked over.
> 
> Absolute nonsense. The swastika is a photoshop (to prove the looks and game theory), but the results are not faked.


i never said that is possible, the point is to get as much as possible, no matter what some will reject u
Chico has 0 appeal to women over 16
Some chadfishes are faked


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 1028551


----------



## everythingisacope (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 7, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> i never said that is possible, the point is to get as much as possible, no matter what some will reject u
> Chico has 0 appeal to women over 16
> Some chadfishes are faked







you are fucking kidding me phahahahhahahaha


----------



## recessed (Mar 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 1028551


most beta thing ive read in a while


----------



## Sviken (Mar 7, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> i never said that is possible, the point is to get as much as possible, no matter what some will reject u
> Chico has 0 appeal to women over 16
> Some chadfishes are faked


The point is to get some to slay. Why do you need to get "as much as possible?" What purpose is that going to serve? You're not gonna smash a different foid every day.

And jfl at saying Chico has 0 appeal to women over 16... Go look at the foids below the "boy is a monster" video - majority of them are in their 20's.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> you are fucking kidding me


Masc > all
There is a reason why he isnt on a top post on r/ladyboners
Aesthetics is not appeal
This is why i can get women 
I look bad aesthetics but i have high dark triad heroin appeal, infact a random girl was flirting with me here at the hospital


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

@Amnesia next time a girl says she doesnt drink or is being stiff
Just block her


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 7, 2021)

recessed said:


> most beta thing ive read in a while


what a good opening line (serious)


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Mar 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Girls are just so annoying offering one word responses or never offering a counter suggestion
> 
> If hell could be defined it would be being forces to interact with girls online
> 
> ...


Man just marry like salludon and start a familly. At this point find the most modest wife you can.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 7, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Masc > all
> There is a reason why he isnt on a top post on r/ladyboners
> Aesthetics is not appeal
> This is why i can get women
> I look bad aesthetics but i have high dark triad heroin appeal, infact a random girl was flirting with me here at the hospital


Not particularly, it is always a mix of the two which is superior that is a known fact through and through.

r/ladyboners is literally used up redditors no thank you bro, I personally prefer prime women

Yes but aesthetics correlates with appeal 99% of the time except for outliers

You are not masculine I don't know what world you live in honestly, you don't have dark triad appeal you look weak..

Like me saying aesthetics is superior 100% of the time because I get checked out and asked out in public it doesn't work, it is anecdotal evidence.


Amnesia said:


> what a good opening line (serious)


Surely you just want something that is at least normal conversation wise, just asking how they are or what they have done that day or what thy like, then as soon as it fizzles out ask them to meet up. Thought that was pretty simply put the socially acceptable way to get a hookup.


----------



## Sviken (Mar 7, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> There is a reason why he isnt on a top post on r/ladyboners


fucking lol, the majority of those who inhabit this sub are faggots, not women. Look a this actual foid forum about models:





Francisco Lachowski


Last Friday in São Paulo was the final round of Ford Models’ Supermodel of the World contest, Brazilian edition. The 2008 vencedor, 17-year-old Francisco Lachowski, won — among other goodies — a $60,000 modeling contract with the agency. In January 2009, the Curitiba-native will go to Montenegro,...



www.bellazon.com





Chico has 300+ pages of foids wanting to marry him. Gandy and the other 'masculine' faggots can barely reach 20. And the funny thing is he could have reached 600+ if he didn't stop modeling actively after 2012.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Not particularly, it is always a mix of the two which is superior that is a known fact through and through.
> 
> r/ladyboners is literally used up redditors no thank you bro, I personally prefer prime women
> 
> ...


Ok I am merely stating my opinion i am not saying im right or wrong


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 7, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Ok I am merely stating my opinion i am not saying im right or wrong


IQ mogged ngl


----------



## tyronelite (Mar 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> what a good opening line (serious)


Try this one. 

"How submissive are you on a scale of 1-10?"

The type of response you get will show you how she views you


----------



## recessed (Mar 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> what a good opening line (serious)


idk just say 'whats up' or something along the lines
women on tinder really arent looking for a jester but a good dicking
tbh i think that it would be better if you started using that app which makes women message first

also never use the word 'tipsy' its such a fucking beta word that just screams you cant handle more than two beers


----------



## recessed (Mar 7, 2021)

recessed said:


> idk just say 'whats up' or something along the lines
> women on tinder really arent looking for a jester but a good dicking
> tbh i think that it would be better if you started using that app which makes women message first
> 
> also never use the word 'tipsy' its such a fucking beta word that just screams you cant handle more than two beers


BTW if everytthing fails you just ask her if shes fucking with dg (drain gang)

then send her these


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> IQ mogged ngl


Ok good for you
I look very scary irl which has both pros and cons


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

recessed said:


> BTW if everytthing fails you just ask her if shes fucking with dg (drain gang)
> 
> then send her these



That song must sound so good on acid, i love bladee


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 7, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Ok good for you
> I look very scary irl which has both pros and cons


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> what a good opening line (serious)


Studies say “hey” ded srs
A compliment works too make it fcukboy ish
“U fine af🤤🤤🤤”
Not
“I love your sweater!”


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


>


Its true 
I got interrogated in grade 8 after a fight by cops they said i looked very scary


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 7, 2021)

recessed said:


> idk just say 'whats up' or something along the lines
> women on tinder really arent looking for a jester but a good dicking
> tbh i think that it would be better if you started using that app which makes women message first
> 
> also never use the word 'tipsy' its such a fucking beta word that just screams you cant handle more than two beers


On another note tho from my experiences interacting with younger ppl on yubo a lot of the vocabulary I use I get made fun of for using words that they say make me sound "old" or "white"

One girl said I sound really old cause I mentioned I like drinking at bonfires in my yubo bio

@TITUS


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 7, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> grade 8





werty1457 said:


> scary


pick one


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> On another note tho from my experiences interacting with younger ppl on yubo a lot of the vocabulary I use I get made fun of for using words that they say make me sound "old" or "white"
> 
> One girl said I sound really old cause I mentioned I like drinking at bonfires in my yubo bio
> 
> @TITUS


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> pick one


I will stop now its obvious you are taking the piss


----------



## karbo (Mar 7, 2021)

no offense but it took u 30+ years to start being rude to women? if anyone its you who should know they crave bad boy dick


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 7, 2021)

karbo said:


> no offense but it took u 30+ years to start being rude to women? if anyone its you who should know they crave bad boy dick



I "know" on paper I should yet it deosnt come naturally at all

I also watched my brother slay in highschool and in his early 20's, but hes the nicest guy ever and it worked for him so I guess I still have that in my head that it works. But he was doing this back in like 2006-2009 and I think times have changed way too much for me to understand the youth


----------



## goat2x (Mar 7, 2021)

Hozay said:


> I'd just wrap it up and call it a day. Its pointless with these females. Dating apps is just a competition and hoping you get lucky even if you're good looking. There is always one guy who mogs you right in her other chats.


exactly lmfao


all these red pillling in these threads are so shit

they act uninterested and shit because they can literally get another dude by swiping right


----------



## recessed (Mar 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> On another note tho from my experiences interacting with younger ppl on yubo a lot of the vocabulary I use I get made fun of for using words that they say make me sound "old" or "white"
> 
> One girl said I sound really old cause I mentioned I like drinking at bonfires in my yubo bio
> 
> @TITUS


yeah you have to realise that over the past decade the English language went through a bit of negrification due to how popular hiphop and rap music is nowadays, it's hip to use hood words and sound like an uneducated fool

though the words you use completely don't suit the way you look, like tipsy is such a beta fucking word


----------



## recessed (Mar 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I "know" on paper I should yet it deosnt come naturally at all
> 
> I also watched my brother slay in highschool and in his early 20's, but hes the nicest guy ever and it worked for him so I guess I still have that in my head that it works. But he was doing this back in like 2006-2009 and I think times have changed way too much for me to understand the youth


it was different in 2006 i bet kids were still vibing to white people music now it's either nigga rap (xxxtentacion/suicideboys) or white nigga rap (lil peep/mac miller and other faggots)


----------



## goat2x (Mar 7, 2021)

12 yr old redpill virgins would find a problem with you saying "Hi"


----------



## Tony (Mar 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> On another note tho from my experiences interacting with younger ppl on yubo a lot of the vocabulary I use I get made fun of for using words that they say make me sound "old" or "white"
> 
> One girl said I sound really old cause I mentioned I like drinking at bonfires in my yubo bio
> 
> @TITUS


keep crying for my nigg @TITUS


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Mar 7, 2021)

interacting with women, sex, etc. isnt worth it
Every girl ive been with is a starfish in bed and the effort honestly isnt even worth it. women are overrated.


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 7, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> interacting with women, sex, etc. isnt even worth it tbh.
> Every girl ive been with is a starfish in bed and the effort honestly isnt even worth it. women are overrated.


haha I unironically bought a hooker the other night cause its just easier and more convenient

women are insufferable nowadays


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Mar 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> haha I unironically bought a hooker the other night cause its just easier and more convenient
> 
> women are insufferable nowadays


I will never understand guys that enjoy dating. It's a mix of a job interview and you having to clown/entertain her and force physical escalation. Meanwhile the woman is just passive and ready to skip you when she is not entertained, for one of 234 other guys waiting in line to date her.


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 7, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> I will never understand guys that enjoy dating. It's a mix of a job interview and you having to clown/entertain her and force physical escalation. Meanwhile the woman is just passive and ready to skip you when she is not entertained, for one of 234 other guys waiting in line to date her.



Yeah dude I was on this yubo live stream last night where girls were sharing their phone screens and then opening their snap and text messages. Literally like 70 + guys hitting them up in the LAST DAY and these bitches arent even that gl


----------



## everythingisacope (Mar 7, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Try this one.
> 
> "How submissive are you on a scale of 1-10?"
> 
> The type of response you get will show you how she views you


this mf always coming up with some sneaky shit.

I think this one might not be the best opening line but good to send it to say 20 foids to assess the degree of your masculinity or dominance based on your profile


----------



## everythingisacope (Mar 7, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Its true
> I got interrogated in grade 8 after a fight by cops they said i looked very scary


indeed u do look scary as in local 30 y/o rapist scary for a 17 y/o so when u were 8th grade I could imagine why they would have said that


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

Yes


everythingisacope said:


> indeed u do look scary as in local 30 y/o rapist scary for a 17 y/o so when u were 8th grade I could imagine why they would have said that


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

everythingisacope said:


> indeed u do look scary as in local 30 y/o rapist scary for a 17 y/o so when u were 8th grade I could imagine why they would have said that


Like i said both pros and cons when u look like a dark triad low trust pedo school shooter


----------



## tyronelite (Mar 7, 2021)

everythingisacope said:


> I think this one might not be the best opening line but good to send it to say 20 foids to assess the degree of your masculinity or dominance based on your profile


Exactly the point. We all know women put guys in certain categories. 

My goal is to figure out does she view me as a “fuck buddy” “potential boyfriend” or “potential simp” she can manipulate? 

When I send these messages I don’t take it seriously it’s all for shits n giggles


----------



## everythingisacope (Mar 7, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Exactly the point. We all know women put guys in certain categories.
> 
> My goal is to figure out does she view me as a “fuck buddy” “potential boyfriend” or “potential simp” she can manipulate?
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Exactly the point. We all know women put guys in certain categories.
> 
> My goal is to figure out does she view me as a “fuck buddy” “potential boyfriend” or “potential simp” she can manipulate?
> 
> ...


Did u smash alicia and abby


----------



## everythingisacope (Mar 7, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Exactly the point. We all know women put guys in certain categories.
> 
> My goal is to figure out does she view me as a “fuck buddy” “potential boyfriend” or “potential simp” she can manipulate?
> 
> ...


yeah good responses ngl, the triple text one can only be high interest and is the best one imo


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Mar 7, 2021)

@Amnesia 

Just a reminder Amensia outslays anybody on this forum and let you're asking them for advice 

The truth is online dating is nigh impossible in 2021, that game is unbelievably rigged, even for Giga Chads

You will notice the incels will constantly bring up " Chad phishing " experiments from like 2016 to prove Chad can get any foid he wants with no effort

Spoiler: That doesnt work anymore, foids have gotten far worse

The only thing to do now is to get women IRL, go to a gym and lift and get a gym foid, or join a church or dance group 

I just had an old ex tried to get back with me recently, but guess what I met her IRL I met her at a restaurant and she was the waiter, women need real life emotionally interaction to care about you, the emotionless phone text simply will not get her interested very long especially with all the competition


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Mar 7, 2021)

Move from California already FFS
do like @itsOVER and travel to slav countries, you'll get much better looking and easier pussy
You can visit Ukraine and Belarus now


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 7, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> @Amnesia
> 
> Just a reminder Amensia outslays anybody on this forum and let you're asking them for advice
> 
> ...




Those chadfishing experiments are obsolete for sure. Girls on these apps are absolute scum of the female existence


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Mar 7, 2021)

WannaBeA6 said:


> Move from California already FFS
> do like @itsOVER and travel to slav countries, you'll get much better looking and easier pussy
> I mean wait till covid ends


Everybody is a location cel

Need to find a country where women heavily outnumber men, and Christianity is still prominent


----------



## tyronelite (Mar 7, 2021)

everythingisacope said:


> yeah good responses ngl, the triple text one can only be high interest and is the best one imo


Exactly NOW think of what your average normie will send these chicks. 

"Hey" "whats up" "_some gay pick up line_" 

My whole profile including my pics & messages is telling women I'm just here to smash


----------



## everythingisacope (Mar 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Those chadfishing experiments are obsolete for sure. Girls on these apps are absolute scum of the female existence


they are cherrypicked to promote the "ultimate blackpill" and i get the feeling 99% of the times it's just the message of "ROPE OR LDAR" when they pick 10 messages of a chadfish out of 400 matches to prove a point


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> @Amnesia
> 
> Just a reminder Amensia outslays anybody on this forum and let you're asking them for advice
> 
> ...


You can take the man out of the inceldom, but never the inceldom out of the man. Amnesia is a prime example


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

everythingisacope said:


> they are cherrypicked to promote the "ultimate blackpill" and i get the feeling 99% of the times it's just the message of "ROPE OR LDAR" when they pick 10 messages of a chadfish out of 400 matches to prove a point


Yup its Jewish propaganda meant to encourage suicide and lower birth rates


----------



## tyronelite (Mar 7, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Did u smash alicia and abby


Smashed Abby. Alicia still hasn't responded


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Mar 7, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> You can take the man out of the inceldom, but never the inceldom out of the man. Amnesia is a prime example


No bro degeneracy is 100% rampant asf nowadays

I promise you when Im lean and I hang out with normies I could easily sleep with their gfs if I tried, they make sure I know they think Im good looking 

But thats the exact issue, normies are just hanging on by a thread, the Jews have infected almost every woman in the USA, we must find women who have not been indoctorinated

Preferably in a country with strong traditional roles and racially homogenous


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Smashed Abby. Alicia still hasn't responded


I am tempted to ask for her nudes but i need to quit porn


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> No bro degeneracy is 100% rampant asf nowadays
> 
> I promise you when Im lean and I hang out with normies I could easily sleep with their gfs if I tried, they make sure I know they think Im good looking
> 
> ...


I am saying Amnesia and many others are permanently mentally damaged bc of the blackpill and rotting on here


----------



## tyronelite (Mar 7, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> I am tempted to ask for her nudes but i need to quit porn


Bad idea. You gotta at least smash the chick & have her thinkin about you days after b4 asking for nudes


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Mar 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Girls are just so annoying offering one word responses or never offering a counter suggestion
> 
> If hell could be defined it would be being forces to interact with girls online
> 
> ...


Ugh. Let me guess possible one-word responses you're receiving:

"No."

"noway."

"Go!"

"RIP!"

"cringe."

"creep!"

"ewww"

"ugh."


----------



## everythingisacope (Mar 7, 2021)

@Amnesia
there was a guy a while ago here talking about normies thinking in stereotypes and when you do not match the behaviour associated with the specific stereotype you do confuse mid to low IQ normies and they kind of unironically lose interest.

In your case I would explain the psychology behind it

"ugh, he gl, (23 now or 25 whatever u LARP as),good body bs like that"
low iq association with some gl fuckboy they already know irl or u resemble
"he must have been the cool badboy slayer at 17-18 in HS --swipe right"

u match and type normie shit like "lets get drunk and makeout" and in your case since u looksmog chances of getting a date are higher, u might get the date but at this point it might even fail before sex or already when u chat on tinder when they get a grasp of your behaviour not really being on par with that of a fuckboy they already associated you with...plus their brains get dopamine raped by these apps plus social media so if you are not the best out of all your chances are already diminished and you need to invest more time in them in order for you to get the pussy, or end up getting cucked for attention


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Bad idea. You gotta at least smash the chick & have her thinkin about you days after b4 asking for nudes


Really?
I just ask when the girl gets horny


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Mar 7, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> I am saying Amnesia and many others are permanently mentally damaged bc of the blackpill and rotting on here


Rather be mentally damaged than in a dead bedroom married to a cheating whore who likely divorce rape

Listen to me! The problem has infected too many women to have a reasonable " one man " solution 

Even if you lucked out as a born Chad and married a loyal Stacy wife right out of high school doesnt mean fuck all when the rest of your nation has become degenerate shit heads, sure your life would be more enjoyable but you're still on a sinking ship and you are going to drown like everyone else


----------



## tyronelite (Mar 7, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Really?
> I just ask when the girl gets horny


Have her facetime you so you can see her getting horny.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Have her facetime you so you can see her getting horny.


I mean she would ask to see my dick and say some freaky stuff like “im yours do whatever you want with me” so i would ask for nudes then


----------



## everythingisacope (Mar 7, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Smashed Abby. Alicia still hasn't responded


u got blackpilled right there tbh on paper Alicia should have been the one with higher interest but I guess u cant even predict that shit through text unless they agree to meet up and u end up sexing them


----------



## everythingisacope (Mar 7, 2021)

BigJimsWornOutTires said:


> Ugh. Let me guess possible one-word responses you're receiving:
> 
> "No."
> 
> ...








evolved greycel

more like
"haha"
"yes"
*likes your last message*
"sounds cool"


----------



## tyronelite (Mar 7, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> I mean she would ask to see my dick and say some freaky stuff like “im yours do whatever you want with me” so i would ask for nudes then


Don't be like every other guy lol 

Be unique from your competition. You see.. you're doing what other guys have been doing for years. 

Tell her to facetime you so she can play with her pussy in front of you, have her do a strip tease, etc. Having her send you nudes is nothing to her cuz she does it for every other guy. You get what I'm saying?


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Don't be like every other guy lol
> 
> Be unique from your competition. You see.. you're doing what other guys have been doing for years.
> 
> Tell her to facetime you so she can play with her pussy in front of you, have her do a strip tease, etc. Having her send you nudes is nothing to her cuz she does it for every other guy. You get what I'm saying?


I mean she is a mentally ill virgin but yes i see
I make her send freaky stuff but i will try facetime


----------



## tyronelite (Mar 7, 2021)

everythingisacope said:


> u got blackpilled right there tbh on paper Alicia should have been the one with higher interest but I guess u cant even predict that shit through text unless they agree to meet up and u end up sexing them


Exactly women are fickle & all over the place. Alicia could've had more shit going on in her life, had an ex come back, maybe deleted the app from too many messages, etc. 

Guys don't think about shit like this & blame themselves at the end. 

I've had plenty of times where I talked to a chick, she stopped responding, I rematch with her 3-4 months later & we meet up. It all depends on the circumstances


----------



## tyronelite (Mar 7, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> mentally ill virgin


but but... all virgins are pure and innocent mentally stable


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> but but... all virgins are pure and innocent mentally stable


Virgin is a big red flag tbh it makes me think of abusive sheltered childhood


----------



## everythingisacope (Mar 7, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Exactly women are fickle & all over the place. Alicia could've had more shit going on in her life, had an ex come back, maybe deleted the app from too many messages, etc.
> 
> Guys don't think about shit like this & blame themselves at the end.
> 
> I've had plenty of times where I talked to a chick, she stopped responding, I rematch with her 3-4 months later & we meet up. It all depends on the circumstances


i once matched the same foid for the 3rd time and we had the same 3 messages each conversation 3 times in a row within 6 months


----------



## tyronelite (Mar 7, 2021)

everythingisacope said:


> i once matched the same foid for the 3rd time and we had the same 3 messages each conversation 3 times in a row within 6 months


Yeah easy attention whore I've had that happen too. If I remember a chick who wasted my time,flaked, or wasn't trying to meet & I see her in my feed I'll swipe left. They know what they're doing lol & you aren't the only one she's doing it too


----------



## tyronelite (Mar 7, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Virgin is a big red flag tbh it makes me think of abusive sheltered childhood


Tbh.. like I don't understand these virgin copers. Every virgin is going to eventually want to smash unless she's seriously religious & waiting for that one guy to marry. Sex will be garbage lol


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 7, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Tbh.. like I don't understand these virgin copers. Every virgin is going to eventually want to smash unless she's seriously religious & waiting for that one guy to marry. Sex will be garbage lol


This is why I want a woman who is Christian, but not raised one
So she can raise good kids but will also be decently freaky in bed


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 7, 2021)

If I actually get a girl to hang out I’ll get a lay like every time. It’s just about physically getting her to hang out is my biggest issue.


----------



## Hozay (Mar 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> If I actually get a girl to hang out I’ll get a lay like every time. It’s just about physically getting her to hang out is my biggest issue.


irl is everything


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Mar 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Girls are just so annoying offering one word responses or never offering a counter suggestion
> 
> If hell could be defined it would be being forces to interact with girls online
> 
> ...


She literally didn't even do anything wrong here.
Imagine the fucking autism... People dare saying shit to me. Jfc, clown world.


----------



## .👽. (Mar 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Girls are just so annoying offering one word responses or never offering a counter suggestion
> 
> If hell could be defined it would be being forces to interact with girls online
> 
> ...


not even chad can get normal responses jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2684 (Mar 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Girls are just so annoying offering one word responses or never offering a counter suggestion
> 
> If hell could be defined it would be being forces to interact with girls online
> 
> ...


It is a good time calling out dumb whores on their lack of effort


----------



## Entschuldigung (Mar 7, 2021)

Fascinating but dnrd


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Mar 8, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> But thats the exact issue, normies are just hanging on by a thread, the Jews have infected almost every woman in the USA, we must find women who have not been indoctorinated
> 
> Preferably in a country with strong traditional roles and racially homogenous


women haven't been indoctrinated, they have just been given rights. being degenerate scumbags is their nature, hence they haven't had rights for the majority of human history.
there is no country anymore that doesn't have women rights. a few muslim countries maybe, but even they will fall for feminism eventually due to international pressure.


----------



## oldcell (Mar 8, 2021)

Girls are totally different ILR and online

This is good thread For all incels and copers who will says they are cold because they only talk to chads online

Amnesia mogs 99.9 percent of males onlines, and u see how they react

IRL, social circle, common ineterest, via friends, Tinder should be last place for you to looks for women


----------



## Apeiron (Mar 8, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> women need real life emotionally interaction to care about you, the emotionless phone text simply will not get her interested very long e


100% truth, every guy has to understand this


----------



## RAITEIII (Mar 9, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> i would assume that he is cherrypicking his worst tinder convos


----------



## gaymidget (Mar 15, 2021)

Its just like that. Women lack the sexual libido to have the energy to meet up with men. Hell, even I as a men dont ask tinder matches for dates because I am too lazy for that shit. I would rather just jerk off and chill with friends. Its of course different when you are going out, drinking and having fun with friends. Thats were its fun for me to talk to women and make out with them. 

My point is, even Chads aren't as successful as you believe on Tinder. Sure they get matches but capitalize those is difficult. When corona Is over, I recommend getting out and meeting women in real life. Its more fun and better success rate.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 15, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Girls are just so annoying offering one word responses or never offering a counter suggestion
> 
> If hell could be defined it would be being forces to interact with girls online
> 
> ...


*Why do you even care isnt your bodycount vry high jfl. Just get an ltr which for financial reasons makes sense why you would want one in your case.*

*Or if you dont want that just ignore girls altogether and do whatever makes u happy*


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Mar 15, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Don't be like every other guy lol
> 
> Be unique from your competition. You see.. you're doing what other guys have been doing for years.
> 
> Tell her to facetime you so she can play with her pussy in front of you, have her do a strip tease, etc. Having her send you nudes is nothing to her cuz she does it for every other guy. You get what I'm saying?


Jfl what do you do on these calls? You beating your dick or something? I never did the whole nudes thing back and forth real unfamiliar with those dynamics.

Overall you’re the most based dating coach on .me, glad you’re here


----------



## PYT (Mar 15, 2021)

@Amnesia I think your problem is like you said sounding too old and white.

Everytime I'm around girls I unconsciously start talking in ebonics it's just engrained in my head. You slide in DM's like a 60 year old divorced man fiending for IG models


----------



## tyronelite (Mar 15, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Jfl what do you do on these calls? You beating your dick or something? I never did the whole nudes thing back and forth real unfamiliar with those dynamics.
> 
> Overall you’re the most based dating coach on .me, glad you’re here


Talk dirty to them. They love when you give them imagination


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Mar 15, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Talk dirty to them. They love when you give them imagination


Brutal I’m so bad at dirty talking. It makes me feel so retarded. No clue what to say but I guess I just gotta practice


----------



## tyronelite (Mar 15, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Brutal I’m so bad at dirty talking. It makes me feel so retarded. No clue what to say but I guess I just gotta practice


Get this audible book


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Mar 15, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Get this audible book



Jfl brb downloading on the account I share with my parents


----------



## Cain (Mar 16, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> My whole profile including my pics & messages is telling women I'm just here to smash


What kind of pics do you need for that?


----------



## warpsociety (Mar 16, 2021)

I’ve stopped to started caring


----------



## tyronelite (Mar 16, 2021)

Cain said:


> What kind of pics do you need for that?


One selfie, & the rest are body pics from just getting out the shower to just in my sweatpants showing my print like @Vvvvxxxx 

But Tinder just came out with a new cucked update so I’m laying low for now so I don’t get banned


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Mar 16, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yeah dude I tried this last week and got insta blocked/unmatched like 5 times in a row


“B-but chad can just say let’s fuck and he gets bitches on his dick”

Not as easy as this forum larps it to be.
That or chad is not enough in 2021 and you need to be gigachad


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Mar 16, 2021)

OP looks like he's on verge to start Jesusmaxing


----------



## ropemaxx (Mar 26, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Exactly the point. We all know women put guys in certain categories.
> 
> My goal is to figure out does she view me as a “fuck buddy” “potential boyfriend” or “potential simp” she can manipulate?
> 
> ...


wow it actually works. based AF dude
can u make a guide or something on how to ascend on tinder?
ive been getting some matches but i lose the conversations very easily or dont bother initiating in the first place cus im so used to rejction
is it over for me?


----------



## Melo95 (Apr 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> haha I unironically bought a hooker the other night cause its just easier and more convenient
> 
> women are insufferable nowadays


How did the hooker react to you? Was she surprised?


----------



## Melo95 (Apr 5, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Rather be mentally damaged than in a dead bedroom married to a cheating whore who likely divorce rape
> 
> Listen to me! The problem has infected too many women to have a reasonable " one man " solution
> 
> Even if you lucked out as a born Chad and married a loyal Stacy wife right out of high school doesnt mean fuck all when the rest of your nation has become degenerate shit heads, sure your life would be more enjoyable but you're still on a sinking ship and you are going to drown like everyone else


Only solution is leaving the west. Essentially shit holes because all the things that are important about a society and its people are crap now


----------

